# Cultural dilemma (Muslims with dogs?)



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Are there any muslims out there? If so how do take care of your dog(s) (inside? outside? walks? poopy patrol? etc.) 

Am asking because I had (and sometimes still do) a longstanding cultural dilemma about keeping dogs. I posted this thread a while back on one of my other dog forums and got some great responses:

Please hear me out till the bitter end of this post even though it's long. So I don't know if there is anyone one here who is South Asian or Middle Eastern etc. Actually it's more of a religious dilemma than a cultural one so I know this topic might get nervey or serious for some people. I’m not going to criticize anyones remarks so just help me out a little here.

I am muslim. It’s been hard for me to share this mostly because our religion forbids keeping dogs as “pets.” Of course that doesn’t mean that the religion encourages any kind of abuse or neglect of dogs. There is a story of a prostitute who gave water to a tied dog and went to heaven for it so it kinda goes to show that animals are to be cared for. We are allowed to keep them as watchdogs/protection and work…

All that being said, internally I’ve been quite twisted as I love my dogs and they mean a lot more to me than just a working/watch dog. I don’t want to drop my religion for my personal emotions. I also don’t want to feel guilty or be a “sinner” (I guess that’s the best word I can find right now). My parents/family have been pretty supportive and accept my decisions regarding this issue but sometimes I still get some uncomfortable questions and even the small ones go a long way with respect to making me feel so **** guilty. I’ve also mentioned this before but I have to hold back my feelings and love toward my dogs a lot because of all this. Sometimes I think our religion forbids keeping dogs as pets because of the attachment that we submit to. They can replace human relations and that probably is a really bad way to live in society….but anyway, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can resolve this issue?


Was wondering what people on here had to say


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im not sure how to find or what could be the answer to your question.It is a an interesting and challenging one. I understand the religous perspective regarding pets. I once read a muslim proverb or at least that is what it said. "Allah smiles when dogs laugh". It was part of an article written by a Iman in NYC, I hope you find answers to your questions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there are posters here from the Middle East. I hope someone sees this and is able to help you.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What an interesting question. I'll be interested in hearing the answers. I know that some Christians don't believe that dogs have souls.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> We are allowed to keep them as watchdogs/protection and work…


There's your loophole.  I'm sure your dog does now or eventually will alert you when someone comes to the house.

There's your watchdog!! :thumbup:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Zeeva I'm curious, can you give reference to a verse in the Quran that forbids dogs as pets? I think it is only one of the many areas where there are many misunderstandings between the actual written word and some people's interpretations.

I grew up in a muslim society and for as long as I can remember we always had dogs for hunting and protection, some were pets as well!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

it's actually not in the quran at all. it's the hadiths that state they are not allowed as pets. this is why i steered away from the interpretations but since hadiths are considered sunnah it makes me wonder if i'm guilty. for example: one such hadith states "Angels (of Mercy) do not enter a house wherein there is a dog or a picture of a living creature (a human being or an animal)". Now, I let my dogs in the house all the time. But I wonder, are the angels really not going to bless me with their presence because of this hadith?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I keep things black n white. Quran is the quran, rest is up to interpretations. If not in the Quran, no need to worry about it.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I am Muslim and like Packen, i like keeping things black and white. nothing in Quran forbids a Muslim from owning, raising, keeping, breeding etc... in fact the dog was mentioned 3 times in Quran as a companion to people of the cave. people of the cave are considered prophets would God allow prophets to own such animal and mention it in Quran if it was forbidden?? 
The beauty of Islam is that God ordered us to learn and think for ourselves and if unsure to seek the more knowledgeable. I don't think my God that teaches us to be kind to animals would forbid us to own them. for example as Muslims we are not allowed to eat pork, but we can raise pigs if we choose to.
But thats just my opinion. Read this article and you will have a better idea of what i mean. 
Chapter 80 of The Search for Beauty in Islam: "The Lord of the Essence: A Fatwa on Dogs"

Just for your info, my dog is a 100% indoor dog, i do not believe he's filthy, i do not believe he will break my Wudu' if he smells me, i do not believe that my house is not being visited by angels. in the end a dog is Gods creature too.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Researchers lately have been studying dogs with a bit more verve because of some interesting discoveries relating to genetic coding and diseases. Being a generally curious bunch the researchers also poked about in the genes of humans and did some cross typing and it turns out that some people are coded on the genetic level for a deeper love of dogs than the general public. I dunno what the scientists call this empathetic state, or how they managed to pin it down even. I cannot for the life of me remember where I picked this bit of info from. I do remember it was a proper scientific paper/article and the signal to noise ratio was pretty good.

So what does it mean? Well my read on it is that some of us (likely a high percentage of GSDS.com members) relate to dogs easily and with great pleasure. We see and react in ways that jibe with dogs actions, often it's subconscious. Trainers and behaviorists are able to dissect these minutia and the good ones are able to articulate these actions to others.

I'm going to sidestep the religion aspect as I'm a skeptic of the highest order in all things religious. I have found however that religious leaders(priests/pastors...etc) usually have a good head on their shoulders and their advice is worth hearing.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Brembo, I think the article you're referring to was in National geographic magazine. Not sure though but i did read it too.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

nitemares said:


> Brembo, I think the article you're referring to was in National geographic magazine. Not sure though but i did read it too.


I believe you are correct. Puppy on the cover maybe? I read everything and anything I can lay my hands on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Each person's belief is his/her own, even within a religion. It is your choice alone as to what you choose to accept/believe/follow. You cannot ask anyone else to help you make that choice. It is your burden alone and it is based on the strength of your beliefs. You can choose to accept or forsake whatever is presented to you, advice only adds confusion.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Zeeva, I'm muslim and I have a GSD. I understand where your coming from. Luckily for me as well I have a great support system from my family regarding this. My GSD is 50% indoor and 50% outdoor. During salat though, he goes outside


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I am a little confused. I am not muslim. I do not have dogs as pets. I have two GSDs for protection. I live with them and love them. Is there something that states that you cannot love or live inside with your watchdog/protection dogs?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is my religion: Live your heart and never follow.




Zeeva said:


> Sometimes I think our religion forbids keeping dogs as pets because of the attachment that we submit to. They can replace human relations and that probably is a really bad way to live in society.


That isn't always a bad thing. You can pick your pets, but unfortunately not who you're related to


----------

